

The Languages of Hacker News - JoelPM
http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2010/11/23/the-languages-of-hacker-news/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+tecosystems+(tecosystems)

======
pmr_
I cannot find a link to the mentioned dataset and my google-fu is useless on
this. Where can I get it?

Edit: I realized that the dataset was taken from <http://api.ihackernews.com/>
but has been taken down since.

~~~
ronnier
Email me and I'll get it to you.

------
JoelPM
Interesting to see that Erlang and Lisp are missing. Whenever possible I'm
doing new development in Erlang (with C linked-in drivers where needed for
performance).

Personally, I'm moving away from Java and languages that target the JVM. I
find that Erlang lets me express solutions more concisely and the Erlang
emulator/vm has many of the tools needed for massively scalable, distributed,
fault-tolerant systems built-in.

~~~
sogrady
Ask and ye shall receive: the post has been updated with a new graph which
includes data for both Erlang and Lisp.

~~~
nostrademons
I'd also like to see Haskell, which tends to be popular on Internet forums.

~~~
neckbeard
Or C and C++, which tend to be popular with people that get real work done.

~~~
nostrademons
Dude, most people I know who use C or C++ for their daily work tend to _curse_
them. I wouldn't exactly call them popular. Of course, those same people then
bite their tongue and go back to work, because they have actual work to do.

"There are two kinds of programming languages: those that nobody likes, and
those that nobody uses." -- Bjarne Stroustrop

------
sogrady
Ok, if you wanted data for C, C#, Erlang, Haskell, Lisp, or Perl, I've updated
the post. Saw the Ocaml request too late to get it in, but your number is
1658.

------
DanielBMarkham
No F#?

~~~
rodh257
or even C#

~~~
sogrady
C# is 4553.

------
luisns
nice, it would be interesting another one but focused on frameworks

~~~
sogrady
I'll do frameworks next, then. Any frameworks that people are particularly
interested in seeing?

